# Deer tracking dogs



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Have seen this on facebook a few times. May come in handy for someone.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

thank you! added a couple of the numbers to my list


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a ?? Has anyone used these deer tracking dogs at all . I was wondering how the fees are charged, per job or time spent out looking , I heard of a monetary donation when done. Hope I never need to use one. Rather have a clean miss, but things happen.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

snag said:


> Just a ?? Has anyone used these deer tracking dogs at all . I was wondering how the fees are charged, per job or time spent out looking , I heard of a monetary donation when done. Hope I never need to use one. Rather have a clean miss, but things happen.


i dont want to discourage anybody from calling to get help from any tracker when it could find their lost deer. and i also dont know what any of these guys charge. i did recently talk to a guy from michigan that came down to track for a guy near dayton and he said he charged $600 for that track.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, that seems pretty hefty!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah! I guess you could ask when you make the call rather than be blindsided. Plus, if you've got a 250+ non-typical laying out there you might want to find it at almost any cost!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I might try the grandson puppy for this if needed....he has a great nose


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A couple years ago we used my German Shorthair Pointer to find a buds buck. She did great.


----------

